# Is There Really a 4.6 Minimum Rating?



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have read that if your rating goes below 4.6, you are sent a warning message. Is this a real rule?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Based on what I've read here, I don't think there is any sort of Uber-wide standard. I think it depends on region/city.

However.. I do know drivers have been deactivated for having that rating.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I have read that if your rating goes below 4.6, you are sent a warning message. Is this a real rule?


You might want to read this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ban-this-driver-hes-****ing-horrible.12795/#post-165284

Shows a lot of reasons why drivers are deactivated.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

I do not think they would shut u down immediately when you hit that number. From what I read here, they will warn you and give you time to improve your rating after the warning. 

When I first signed up to drive with Uber and was accepted into the program I was kind of busy with my day job. I didn't drive for over a month. One day I received an email from Uber, a warning, that went like this...

"We are excited to have you as a part of the Uber team. We noticed that you have not started driving yet. This is a courtesy message to let you know that if you don't start driving over the next few days, you won't be driving at all. Uber on!"

After recieving that email, I waited another week and a half before I drove. I wonder how much time it would have taken before they took further action against me? Anyway, the lesson is do not freak out. I would take the warning seriously, but I would also keep in mind that they are not looking for reasons to deactivate you. Best of luck!


----------



## JoeMiami (Jan 9, 2015)

transport1980 said:


> I have read that if your rating goes below 4.6, you are sent a warning message. Is this a real rule?


No, Uber does not follow rules. You may receive a warning, or you may be deactivated without a warning. Depends on the mood of the Operations person, and how many artificially 5-star rated newbies signed up last week.

Time to buy a few 5-star ratings from friends and family. Uber charges $4.00, pays you $2.something, and after a few of those your rating is higher.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JoeMiami said:


> No, Uber does not follow rules. You may receive a warning, or you may be deactivated without a warning. Depends on the mood of the Operations person, and how many artificially 5-star rated newbies signed up last week.
> 
> Time to buy a few 5-star ratings from friends and family. They pay $4.00, you get $2.something back, and after a few of those your average is up.


Indeed. 5 Star ratings can easily be bought for $1.60 apiece.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd never pay to play... That's just sad..


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

*What your riders said *
*4.71★
Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was* *below average*.

That,s the best I can do--you guys gotta start ****in up a little


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lol


----------

